

Tweeteorites - a Twitter leaderboard - tlrobinson
http://tweeteorites.com/

======
ams1
isn't this just a favrd clone?

~~~
wooster
Nope. Favrd doesn't show you what your friends are favoriting, which is why I
made Tweeteorites. Also, I recommend people you should follow.

